

‘Give Green Cards To People If They Buy A House In The U.S’ - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/01/give-green-cards-to-people-if-they-buy-a-house-in-the-u-s/

======
BobWarfield
I like it!

Now how do we put a similar incentive in place at the corporate level to get
them to hire onshore?

